#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Provedor para 30 clientes

## LuizResident

ola a todos, meu nome é: luiz carlos tenho 21 anos até o momento estou desempregado e "pretendo ou não" a montar um provedor no meu distrito vou tentar se o mais breve possível

atualmente existem 2 provedores no distrito e suas áreas de cobertura ta na foto abaixo
o de 2.4 ghz foi o 1° achegar em 2012 a internet deles e super inconstante planos de 1 a 2 mb que não chega o contratado ping batendo 1000 ms algumas horas do dia eles usa antenas de grade e um roteador ap 

ja o provedor 5ghz chego em 2015 é bom planos de 1 a 5 mb chega bonitinho a maioria das vezes o contratado, o porem é que o sinal deles não abrange todo o distrito pois o investimento inicial foi baseado em um morador que se mudo ha um tempo eles usa uma torre de 8m pra distribuir o sinal em casas próximas a torre

ai que eu entraria, ja tenho em funcionamento uma omnitik modelo upa5hnd com um mastro de 2m encima da minha casa da uns 7 metros de altura com 2 clientes

conforme a 1° foto abaixo mostra aonde seria feita minha estrutura um ponto a ponto com a cidade vizinha, pretendo pegar um link de 35mb de fibra iria usar 2 antenas LGH-5 no inicio no 1° ptp e no 2° ptp até minha casa seria uma SXT da sxt entrava na omnitik, iria trocar o mastro para um de 4m estaiado no telhado de casa para dar 9m de altura se a omnitik não aguentar os clientes iria colocar ela na torre do ptp 1 e na minha casa um painel MTAS 5G 120° com WBS510 pra usar tdma da tplink e uma RB750-GR3 para autenticar os clientes


na 2° foto aonde estão os possíveis clientes com planos de 1 a 5 mb que iria usar CPE 510 tplink escolhi ela pelo preço que ta 175 no ml, um dos problemas que vi é que a visada dos clientes pra torre e duvidosa so os 12 clientes mais proximos teria visada parcialmente limpa


a pergunta que me tira o sono é se isso vai da certo? e sobre a licença da Anatel eu seria um micro provedor não iria ganhar muito não acho que teria capital pra tirar a licença antes de pagar o investimento

----------


## muttley

Muito complicado dizer se vai dar certo! Porque voce mesmo ja disse que a visada 
dos clientes é comprometida! E é claro que da pra se aventurar em começar sem a licença scm. E depois de ter uma certa margem de clientes ja pode investir na licença! 
Massss.... se vc conseguir instalar clientes com boa visada, e sinal bom, aí ja é um bom começo! E ja começa a dar certo sim!

----------


## LuizResident

você acha que a escolha de equipamentos esta boa?

----------


## infocentersm

Amigo va vender pipoca. 
Ninguem vai te ligar dizendo que a pipoca ta lenta, que a pipoca nao ta funcionando, que a pipoca queimou ou coisas assim. 
É a melhor coisa.

Mas vamos ao assunto, 8mt para distribuir? Altura de um poste de luz?
Provedor com 30 clientes, nem começa pq se a ANATEL bater vao te processar e tu vai gastar uma boa grana.

calcule quais clientes vai conseguir atender usando o airlink.ubnt.com pois ele vc seta a antena e ele diz qual vc pode e nao atender. 
obedeça ele e vai dar certo

Se tiver grana pra investir comece mas se vai na raça mesmo, pensa duas tres vezes antes pq pode não ser tao facil assim como é na teoria.

Se precisar de ajuda pra configurar de gratis ou tirar duvidas, no que eu puder ajudar fique a vontade de chamar no whats (55) 9626-7694

Att
Dalton Luiz Friedrich
Powertech Internet
www.powertechinternet.com.br
www.facebook.com/powertechinternet

----------


## muttley

Esta bom sim, esta bem razoável...!!! E tbm te aconselho a usar painel na sua torre, 
comece com duas mantbox mikrotik 15dbi, e nos clientes coloque sxt ou lhg.

----------


## lindomart2

Minha opinião já que vc quer montar um provedor monta uma coisa pensando um poco na frente ! Vc deve montar uma torre só na tua casa de 25 metros colocar duas baseestatio de 120 graus uma 2.4 outra 5.8 pq onde tem visada vc coloca 5.8 onde não tem coloca 2.4 coloca um concentrador bom . E com o tempo coloca mais 2 baseestatio pronto ! As minhas aqui eu jogo com elas 6 km de distância tanto 2.4 e 5.8

----------


## gandhi

boa noite, amigão deixa eu tentar te ajudar um pouco, para começar não vai na onda de 2,4, você mesmo já viu que tem um concorrente, e planos inconstantes e com problemas, então parte para 5,8, se a grana ta curta, comece com uma omini, e depois parte para setoriais, só que lembrando que com setoriais é muito melhor, mais desempenho ping melhor, menor interferência, coloca uma quantidade maior de clientes, então vai de você saber o que é melhor.
Pois se você começar errado seus clientes vão reclamar, e seu isp vai ficar mal falado.

----------


## LuizResident

> Minha opinião já que vc quer montar um provedor monta uma coisa pensando um poco na frente ! Vc deve montar uma torre só na tua casa de 25 metros colocar duas baseestatio de 120 graus uma 2.4 outra 5.8 pq onde tem visada vc coloca 5.8 onde não tem coloca 2.4 coloca um concentrador bom . E com o tempo coloca mais 2 baseestatio pronto ! As minhas aqui eu jogo com elas 6 km de distância tanto 2.4 e 5.8


não quero passar a mais do que os clientes que marquei na imagem ja que o outro provedor alcança e é licenciado se eu pegar os clientes dele na cara dura e capaz dele me denunciar ja que ele não vai muito com a minha cara 
obs: eu sou cliente dele kkkk

----------


## DaniloAruaruNet

Pra envio recomento usa ominitik + 4 unidade de stx pra fecha 360º

----------


## gandhi

4 sxt para fechar 360, a omini já faz o serviço de 360°, as sxt seriam para que, para ativar o cliente???

----------


## jorgilson

Amigo providencie primeiro sua licença, depois pensa em comprar os equipamentos, já pensou se o dono do outro provedor te denuncia?

----------


## jorgilson

Outra com 30 clientes vc não paga nem os custos da legalização!

----------


## LuizResident

> Pra envio recomento usa ominitik + 4 unidade de stx pra fecha 360º


os 2 locais da estrutura fica nos cantos do distrito, inicialmente vou continuar usando a omnitik depois vou remanejar ela para a torre do ptp como na imagem e colocar um painel 120°

----------


## LuizResident

> Outra com 30 clientes vc não paga nem os custos da legalização!


então você acha que não vale apena montar o provedor?

----------


## muttley

Se vc nao pretende crescer, não vale a pena mesmo! Mas se em uns 6 meses vc ja tiver uns 80 clientes, aí sim a coisa ja muda...!!!

----------


## LuizResident

> Se vc nao pretende crescer, não vale a pena mesmo! Mas se em uns 6 meses vc ja tiver uns 80 clientes, aí sim a coisa ja muda...!!!


acho que é improvável eu conseguir passar dos 30 clientes o distrito e muito carente até o provedor de 5ghz que ta a +- 2 anos não tem 30 clientes

----------


## muttley

Tem 20 mil habitantes ai é??? rsrsrsrs....

----------


## LuizResident

> Tem 20 mil habitantes ai é??? rsrsrsrs....


acho q não tem nem 1k habitantes, 20k tem na cidade do ptp quiser ver completo https://goo.gl/iLDbAJ

----------


## luti1901

Boa tarde a tds, tb estou com esse dilema, mas me atraquei. fiz um PTP com 2 litebeam, botei nano station5 como AP e nos clientes, sei q vou chegar no maximo em 12 clientes, mas cobro r$500,00 de cada, logo eles mesmo vão pagar o in.vestimento dos equipamentos, a torre ja tinha sem uso aqui, agora meu maior medo e perder o link, provedor me garantiu 8MB, se ele ñ tiver tou ferrado;

----------


## samuel1999

Amigo se é só pra atender essa área por que você não faz com fibra, usa conversor ou switch sfp e caixas com poe reverso, o valor que você vai usa nos rádios, você usa pra cabear e vai ter mais qualidade.

----------


## muttley

Falam em fibra, falam em cabear. Como se fosse a coisa mais normal do mundo, sair subindo em postes e colocando caixas e cabos! hehehehehehehehehehehehehehe

----------


## LuizResident

cabear só na rua do lado de casa, cabear 2 ruas para 4 clientes não vale o investimento

----------


## LuizResident

agora me decidi. vou esperar esse ano se vai ocorrer alguma mudança de ambos provedores se continuar tudo igual ai irei investir pesado nisso, obrigado a todos que dero sua opinião

----------


## samuel1999

E atender no rádio sem SCM já vai esta ilegal do mesmo jeito, antes de sair julgando, aqui tenho SCM, pago todos os postes, só dei um dica para o amigo.

----------


## LuizResident

> E atender no rádio sem SCM já vai esta ilegal do mesmo jeito, antes de sair julgando, aqui tenho SCM, pago todos os postes, só dei um dica para o amigo.


não quis ofender de forma alguma só tava dando minha opinião

----------


## CambuiAl

Não será melhor tentar fazer uma parceria junto com os dois outros provedores, e vira-se um socio. Um provedor só pode melhorar o serviço, reduzir os custos, ser 100% legalizado, e oferecer um retorno maior para todos os investidores.

----------


## LuizResident

> Não será melhor tentar fazer uma parceria junto com os dois outros provedores, e vira-se um socio. Um provedor só pode melhorar o serviço, reduzir os custos, ser 100% legalizado, e oferecer um retorno maior para todos os investidores.


o provedor 2.4 ele deixo o distrito pra escanteio pois esta passando fibra na cidade dele, dava pra tentar fazer uma sociedade ou tentar negociar e comprar tudo acho que a chance é 50-50
vou falar com ele quando der tempo, mais preciso de dinheiro só na cara e a coragem não da, ele é muito ganancioso

ja o provedor 5ghz ele não vai com a minha cara 

vou ver o que o tempo dirá, obrigado por sua opinião.

----------


## DaniloAruaruNet

> 4 sxt para fechar 360, a omini já faz o serviço de 360°, as sxt seriam para que, para ativar o cliente???


sim os stx pra ative clientes

----------


## avatar52

E você acha que uma omni terá desempenho superior ou melhor relação custo e benefício por cobrir sozinha 360 graus? Dá uma repensada nisso aí.

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Luiz,

Acho que podemos lhe ajudar, estamos lançando um sistema de franquia, veja bem, não é parceria e sim franquia, mande um email para [email protected] e vamos conversando, abraço.

----------

